# There's no 'New-Age' catagory.



## SkylerPony (Jan 19, 2009)

I couldn't possibly boast my music as a 'classical' style. Some influence, but really not in that bracket. And I hate throwing it into the 'Other music' section.

Does anyone think there should be more genre categories?
Or should I shut up, stop whining and dump my stuff in Classical?


----------



## protocollie (Jan 19, 2009)

the second one.

i wouldn't really want to call my music new age if i were you anyway, that's a buzzword for bad and vaguely echoey (most likely with cheesy synthesizers.) It also brings to mind an album with a picture of a crystal pyramid and lens flare on it.

i'd go with lo-fi or downtempo or something that sounds more like music.


----------



## SkylerPony (Jan 19, 2009)

Where would you stick these?

NewAge? http://brainworms.co.uk/stuff/dragonsky_preview.mp3
Classical? http://brainworms.co.uk/stuff/preview1.mp3

Note these are both UNFINISHED.


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 24, 2009)

WE need a 00's category!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 24, 2009)

That second track reminds me of Lux Aeterna, you know, the "Requiem for a Dream"

But honestly, I'd advise to stick this in "Game Music" or "Electronic", at least if you're expecting a shred of popularity.

Post some stuff, boss!


----------



## TheComet (Jan 26, 2009)

sorta split on whether it needs a category or not, while it does seem like it wouldn't hurt.

personally I think there could be a category for drum and bass/jungle/breakbeat style songs though, they're a bit far from being labled techno or trance (ok VERY far)


----------



## Poetigress (Jan 26, 2009)

I'd like a "new age" category, personally, because that's mostly what I listen to and enjoy, especially as inspiration for or companions to my writing.  If there were a category for it, it'd certainly be a lot easier to find -- as it is, I don't really bother browsing around looking for it because I don't have time to wade through "other music."

I don't think "classical" really suits, but for now I agree it's better than just "other music."  At least there's a slightly better chance that like-minded people will find it.


----------

